# Finding Satellite 119



## 8522690

This was my first time out with my Dish and was able to find Satellite 110 but had one hell of a time getting 119. Finally found it and really enjoyed having the Dish while camping. I did not have a zip code where I camped so I took the nearest location and used that one. What is the relationship of 110 and 119? How close are they? If you find one how close is the other one? Thanks Ed


----------



## ollie502

I really don't understand your question. Actually, 119 satellite is 9 degrees west of the 110 satellite. A circle being 360 degrees, if you had your dish on the 110 satellite, you would turn the dish 9 degrees to the right (standing behind the dish) and lower the elevation slightly. Some satellites are spaced as close as 2 degrees. Is this the answer yo are looking for?

Ollie 502


----------



## 8522690

ollie 502,
Why would I lower the evevation? Yes this is the answer I am looking for. I found 110 with no problem but couldn't find 119 and didn't know if I should go left or right up or down but now I know. Thanks Ed


----------



## dfergie

8522690 said:


> This was my first time out with my Dish and was able to find Satellite 110 but had one hell of a time getting 119. Finally found it and really enjoyed having the Dish while camping. I did not have a zip code where I camped so I took the nearest location and used that one. What is the relationship of 110 and 119? How close are they? If you find one how close is the other one? Thanks Ed


I take one with me all the time camping, occasionally I have problems, sometimes I hook everything up and find the sats quick...people scoff at me for taking a dish but hey I go camping at least once a month if not more  Have even taken it tent camping with a 9" dc color tv ...


----------



## SimpleSimon

ollie502 is giving bad info. Sometimes you will RAISE the elevation - like if you're on the other side of the country from him.

Use the closest zip code to where you are - it'll git-r-done for signal, then peak it by hand as usual.

A neat trick to avoid wrong satellite issues is to block the 110 'eye' when doing your initial aim for 119. A piece of tin foil will do just fine.


----------



## dfergie

When Camping If I have a pretty good Idea of my direction, I level then sweep back and forth very slowly if I still have probs I get out the compass...


----------



## SimpleSimon

I forgot something - if you're talking about using a D500 to get both 110 & 119 at the same time, you need to adjust the skew - it varies significantly as you move around the country.


----------

